
Ask HN: What is the most analog car available today? - cylinder
Looking for a new car with the least electronics possible (USA), and easiest reparability. Basically as minimalist and simple as possible but still available for purchase from a dealer as new.
======
niftich
What's your threat model? In other words, is your primary goal to find a
vehicle that's easy to repair, or easy to tinker and modify, or one that is
less vulnerable to malicious actors that target electronic components?

In either case, your 'new' qualifier makes things increasingly difficult, as
rear-view cameras will be required in all new cars sold in the US in 2018 [1].
Electronic Stability Control has been mandated since 2012 [2].

Edmunds published a blog posts last year on buying 'low tech cars' [3] that
seems to fit your criteria, where they name some base models of cars that are
less fitted to the brim with electronics.

[1] [http://www.nhtsa.gov/About-NHTSA/Press-
Releases/2014/NHTSA-A...](http://www.nhtsa.gov/About-NHTSA/Press-
Releases/2014/NHTSA-Announces-Final-Rule-Requiring-Rear-Visibility-Technology)
[2]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20100111175448/http://www.nhtsa....](https://web.archive.org/web/20100111175448/http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/portal/site/nhtsa/menuitem.012c081c5966f0ca3253ab10cba046a0)
[3] [http://www.edmunds.com/car-technology/how-to-buy-a-low-
tech-...](http://www.edmunds.com/car-technology/how-to-buy-a-low-tech-
car.html)

------
byoung2
How about a reissue?
[http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015/03/13/new-164-12-ford-
mu...](http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015/03/13/new-164-12-ford-mustang-
revved-up-and-ready-for-sale/)

